# strange problem



## tims1111 (Jul 22, 2018)

2017 nissan Rogue slaw. On the way home from an hour drive we stopped at a road side stand and started the car and the climate control would not come on at all, all black. 2 emergency lights came on. First one was the power steering light with the ! after it and the other was the front end collision detection light. The power steering was out also. The error messages on the dash said that there wear no errors. We tried restarting the car and stopped at a few gas stations and waited to see if that would help any, but nothing. I finally get into town and I am guessing it is a fuse so we stoped at an auto parts store and looked at the fuses and the all seemed fine. Figured I would go home and bring it to the dealer, however everything seemed to work just fine again. My wife has also had the same thing happen to here 2 weeks ago. Any ideas? I know the dealer is going to say "everything looks good"


----------



## katy8589 (Jul 17, 2019)

tims1111 said:


> 2017 nissan Rogue slaw. On the way home from an hour drive we stopped at a road side stand and started the car and the climate control would not come on at all, all black. 2 emergency lights came on. First one was the power steering light with the ! after it and the other was the front end collision detection light. The power steering was out also. The error messages on the dash said that there wear no errors. We tried restarting the car and stopped at a few gas stations and waited to see if that would help any, but nothing. I finally get into town and I am guessing it is a fuse so we stoped at an auto parts store and looked at the fuses and the all seemed fine. Figured I would go home and bring it to the dealer, however everything seemed to work just fine again. My wife has also had the same thing happen to here 2 weeks ago. Any ideas? I know the dealer is going to say "everything looks good"


Hello I have had this problem the past two weeks with my 2017 Nissan Rouge along with my car not turning off did you ever find out what was happening?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Even thou the dash reports no errors, it would still pay you to do an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Also most auto parts stores will do an ECU code readout for free. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

Your intermittent operating problem may be caused by a poor ground point connection. Check all the engine electrical ground points for tightness and any oxidation. Your intermittent operating problem may also be caused by the battery charging system. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------

